# dryer vent - where could it be?



## 123catlady (Jan 30, 2011)

We just moved into a new/new to us house. It was built in the 80's and has an indoor laundry room, with the carport converted to a garage. The house is concrete slab. While securing our dryer vent we noticed that we can find no exit/outside vent. Even with the dryer on we see no signs of it venting. You cannot see light from the inside, but you can feel cool air. It is on the outside wall. Any ideas where this thing may be vented?


----------



## joecaption (Jan 30, 2011)

It could be vented through the roof, outside wall, into the soffit area or the worst place would be just into the attic, a big no no, unless your fond of black mold. If it's vented up you should see a hose in the attic and a scoop vent on the roof.


----------



## 123catlady (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks, we dh gets home I'll have him check the roof area. Can't imagine it wouldn't be vented to the outside. 

Thanks again!


----------



## JoeD (Jan 31, 2011)

123catlady said:


> Thanks, we dh gets home I'll have him check the roof area. Can't imagine it wouldn't be vented to the outside.
> 
> Thanks again!



Then you don't have any imagination. It happens all the time.


----------



## 123catlady (Jan 31, 2011)

JoeD said:


> Then you don't have any imagination. It happens all the time.



Hey, I have plenty imagination.  I'm sure it does happen, but on a house that is 25yrs old? And we are the first to notice? lol Gosh, I hope not. Wouldnt' that be something a house inpector would notice? You'd think so. Or the other guy that was up in the attic area right above the laundry. Hmm....


----------



## nealtw (Jan 31, 2011)

You said this was on the outside wall, when you looked at it did you see an elbow up, down or sideways? Have you got new siding on this house?


----------



## JoeD (Jan 31, 2011)

Often they route the pipe up to a roof vent. Not a proper vent but the one that supposed to be for attic venting.

Let us know what you find.


----------

